# Buck Information



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi. I am located in Australia and in the last few years we have been able to get semen from America in. I am wanting to use ND semen in my herd in the future and want to know if any one has any information about the bucks available to me. 
Beaujest W Julian Gitchi (D001428920)
Lost Valley Cairo (D00146702)
Guy Nior (D001444580)
Lost Valley Tiberian
Rosasharn Toms Lot-A-Willy *S
+B Ags Promisedland Wizard of Oz
Pecan Knoll Bob The Builder
Dav-Lyn Appolossa
Highpoint Arnoth

Wanting to know if their pedigrees are good? Milk Lines? conformation?

Thanks


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Castle Rock Guy Nior and daughters...


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you. He was, with the info I had been able to find, a favourite with the other favourite being high point arnoth


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Does any one have any more info on the other bucks??


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

You can look them up on the ADGA website to see if they have linear appraisals and milk test results. That may help. Being from Massachusetts, I am a fan of Rosasharn. I have a *B buck from them and love his offspring that I have.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Bree, I'm just piggybacking on your post as I'm interested in them too. I'm looking at doing my first round of AI in 2018 and just researching the bucks, their mothers, daughters, milking records etc. 

Guy Noir is high on my list and probably the buck I will use for the first cross, with the idea of then using a couple of the other bucks in the grading up process but then linebreeding back to GN when I have higher percentages. 

On your list, where are you sourcing these bucks from?? 

Lost Valley Tiberian
Rosasharn Toms Lot-A-Willy *S
+B Ags Promisedland Wizard of Oz

In the list of AI bucks available I haven't been informed about these ones. 

First Fleet Frederik and First Fleet Apollo have also been collected and are available for AI. 

I would love to hear how you get along with it, who you decide to use and what kids you get


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes I won't be doing the AI for a year or 2 but want to be sure who I'm breeding to. 
I know appolo and Fredrick are also available but would prefer to use outside bucks first then come back to them. 
Guy noir is my favourite for sure!
I will have to find where I found those 3 as being available...


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

sassykat6181 said:


> You can look them up on the ADGA website to see if they have linear appraisals and milk test results. That may help. Being from Massachusetts, I am a fan of Rosasharn. I have a *B buck from them and love his offspring that I have.


Do you have to be a member? I was just looking at the website and found it a little confusing :/
Really looking into this Buck: Beaujest Julian Gitchi
I can't seem to find a lot on him?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

No, you don't have to be a member. Just go to the home page and scroll down, it's one of the orange buttons that says Lookup Goat.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh wait, maybe you do :/ I just signed out and the button wasn't there... You can look then up on adgagenetics.org, but that doesn't give you a ton of info.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok will give that a shot. Really want to make sure I'm picking the right Buck as in australia the nds are so expensive !


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We are booked in for AI this year!!  now to decide which does to use


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

PromisedLand is in many of my goats pedigrees, they had a lovely herd. They did have some over height issues, but nice milky lines.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I decided to go with paul Hamilton for Ai so have the choice of his 3 bucks. As I already have a 50% by 
Beaujest W Julian Gitchi I will be using :

Lost Valley Cairo (D00146702)

Guy Nior (D001444580)

We are hoping to do a few of both. I have 14 does on my final cut list and need to get down to top 6 then the next 2 and the next 2 (in case I have saved enough for 8 or 10 or 12) 
And then decide from there which ones will go to which buck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

CrazyDogLady said:


> PromisedLand is in many of my goats pedigrees, they had a lovely herd. They did have some over height issues, but nice milky lines.


Yes I am not overly concerned with height yet. Once I get above 90% I'm hoping my heights will be under but for my starting I'm focusing more on udder and dairy qualities.


----------

